# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Πυροσβεστικά Πλοία (fire fighting vessels)

## scapwind

12.jpg

14.jpg

15.JPG

16.JPG

17.jpg

----------


## MASTROCHRISTOS

Πολυ ωραιες η φοτο φιλε!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## ελμεψη

Π.Σ 13 στο μωλο της Αγιου Νικολαου στην Πατρα.Ειχε αλλαξει θεση λογω των πολεμικων που ειχαν μαζευτει στο λιμανι και ετσι ειχαμε την τυχη να το θαυμασουμε απο κοντα

----------


## zamas

p.s.16.jpg

*To Π.Σ 16* λιγο πριν την εξοδο απο το λιμανι του Πειραιά 20/01/11

----------


## zamas

p.s..jpg

Στο λιμανι του Πειραια 24/02/11

----------


## Express Pigasos

Εχθες το Π.Σ. 16 βγηκε για κανενα 20 λεπτο...εφαγε το κυμα του..και ξαναγυρισε στο λιμανι...σπανια ειναι η αληθεια τα βλεπει κανεις να κινουνται...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To ΒΟΤΣΗΣ που ήταν στην Θεσ/νίκη παραχωρήθηκε στο ΠΝ κ εντάχθηκε τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβρη με το όνομα ΙΣΤΡΟΣ.
Καθόλου άσχημη υπηρεσία γιά όσους το επανδρώνουν!

----------


## Kostas p/p

Φίλε μου , με όλο το συμπάθειο,δεν ξέρω αν έχει δόση ειρωνίας το μύνημά σου αλλά αυτό βγάζει όταν το βλέπει κάποιος πρώτη φορά...Κανένα κύμα δεν έφαγε και γύρισε το Π/Π 16 ..Τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία ταξιδεύουν άνετα σε πληροφορώ ακόμα και με γεμάτο 8άρι..Το ότι δεν τα βλέπεις να κινούνται ,αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ισχύει κιόλας...Σε πληροφορώ ότι οι ώρες που έχουν έξοδο , την συγκεκριμένη περίοδο, τα πλοιάρια είναι τις πρωινές και περίπου γύρο στις 8:30π.μ  και βγαίνουν εναλλάξ κάθε μέρα από δευτέρα εώς παρασκευή...
Να ξέρεις ότι οι κυβερνήτες/μηχανικοί των Π/Π είναι όλοι ναυτικοί με πολλά χρόνια θαλάσσιας υπηρεσίας και με διπλώματα μέχρι και υποπλοιάρχων.Αυτο το λέω γιατί ίσως έχει περάσει η εντύπωση ότι τεμπελιάζουν αυτοί εκεί χάμο και δεν τα κουνάνε καν τα κακόμοιρα τα σκαριά..! 
Σε πληροφορώ λοιπόν ότι εάν είχε το δημόσιο τα λευτά για καθημερινή και πολύωρη έξοδο, μάλλον θα μας έψαχνες με τα κυάλια για το πότε δένουν αυτά τα πλοία στην νηοδόχο?

Υ.Γ ..Χωρίς καμία προσωπική εμπάθεια,πρός Θεού..!!
Υ.Γ ..Εκτός και αν ισχύει η ειρωνία του μυνήματός σου...

Καραγεώργης Κωνσταντίνος
  Κυβερνήτης Π/Π 16 κλπ.

----------


## Apostolos

Το έργο που επιτελούν είναι μεγάλο. Τώρα για το αν ειναι καλή η κακή υπηρεσία ειναι ένα άλλο θέμα. Πάντως κουραστικό δέν ειναι γιατι θα μας διαβάσουν τιποτε ποντοπόροι και θα μας κοροϊδέυουν

----------


## Kostas p/p

Φίλε μου,
Ούτε εγώ αλλά ούτε και στον φίλο που απάντησα αναφέρθηκε κανείς σε κακιά ή καλή υπηρεσία,πόσο μάλλον για το άν είναι κουραστική η δουλεία που κάνουμε ή όχι..!! Η συγκεκριμένη δουλειά και εννοώ του κυβερνήτη-καπετάνιου πιλότου (πές το όπως θέλεις) έχει τις ανάλογες μεγάλες ευθύνες. Για αυτές πληρώνεσαι άλλωστε. Επειδή κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν έχεις πιάσει χειριστήρια στα χέρια σου (γιατί ..αυτό δείχνουν τα λεγόμενά σου) ,όταν θα γίνει προκύρηξη θα σε ενημερωσώ πρώτο από όλους. Καλό βραδάκι να έχεις..!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Κοstas p/p, σε σένα διακρίνω δόση ειρωνείας κ σίγουρα έχεις επηρεαστεί από το ποστ του Εχpress Pigasos.
Kατ'αρχήν, εσείς επανδρώνετε το ΙΣΤΡΟΣ του ΠΝ; Διότι μιλάμε γιά διαφορετική περίπτωση.
Κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί την αποστολή κ το έργο σας αλλά θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ότι εδώ μέσα δεν είναι μόνο χομπίστες αλλά αρκετοί πρώην κ νυν αξιωματικοί γέφυρας κ μηχανής, οπότε κάτι θα ξέρουν από χειριστήρια!

----------


## AERO

Βουλωμένο γραμμα διαβάζεις Κωστα p/p

----------


## SteliosK

> Kατ'αρχήν, εσείς επανδρώνετε το ΙΣΤΡΟΣ του ΠΝ; Διότι μιλάμε γιά διαφορετική περίπτωση.


Το Ιστρος του ΠΝ έχει Κυβερνήτη, 1ο Μηχανικό, Ηλεκτρολόγο,Αρμενιστή
Δεν ταξιδεύει όμως

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Ιστρος του ΠΝ έχει Κυβερνήτη, 1ο Μηχανικό, Ηλεκτρολόγο,Αρμενιστή
> Δεν ταξιδεύει όμως


Σε ευχαριστώ γιά την παρέμβαση, ο Κοstas p/p από παρεξήγηση αναφέρθηκε σε αυτό που είπα το οποίο δεν αφορά πλέον το ΠΣ αλλά το ΠΝ.
Από την εμπειρία μου  καραβάκια όπως αυτό, τα οποία κιόλας δεν ταξιδεύουν (προέκταση του ντόκου δλδ) είναι μιά καλή μετάθεση γιά τον οποιονδήποτε.Αυτό είναι όλο κ όλο.

----------


## Apostolos

> Σε ευχαριστώ γιά την παρέμβαση, ο Κοstas p/p από παρεξήγηση αναφέρθηκε σε αυτό που είπα το οποίο δεν αφορά πλέον το ΠΣ αλλά το ΠΝ.
> Από την εμπειρία μου  καραβάκια όπως αυτό, τα οποία κιόλας δεν ταξιδεύουν (προέκταση του ντόκου δλδ) είναι μιά καλή μετάθεση γιά τον οποιονδήποτε.Αυτό είναι όλο κ όλο.


Και φυσικά όπως και σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες ανάλογες υπηρεσίες του δημοσίου όλοι έχουν μπεί αξιοκρατικά και ανευ μέσου...

----------


## AERO

Kαλα αυτό συμβαίνει και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις όπως καλά ξέρεις.....ε; Δεν είναι γνωρισμά του δημοσίου μόνο..

Ξέρεις εσύ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Kαλα αυτό συμβαίνει και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις όπως καλά ξέρεις.....ε; Δεν είναι γνωρισμά του δημοσίου μόνο..
> 
> Ξέρεις εσύ...


 Συμβαίνει στο δημόσιο ή όπου τεσπά δουλεύουν με όρους δημοσίου. Στον ιδιωτικό τομέα αργά ή γρήγορα αν δεν κάνεις,έφυγες

----------


## sv1xv

20151107-Floisvos-PS10 par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το ΠΣ-10 προχθές Σάββατο ανοικτά του Φλοίσβου, καλύπτοντας το mini Air Show της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας.

----------


## sv1xv

Δυο φωτογραφίες του ΠΣ-14 "Αντιπύραρχος Γκάτσος" στην Ηγουμενίτσα:


20171027-Igoumenitsa-PS14 (2) par SV1XV, on ipernity


20171027-Igoumenitsa-PS14 (1) par SV1XV, on ipernity

----------


## sv1xv

Φωτογραφία του 5ου Πυροσβεστικού Σταθμού Λ. Πειραιώς, από διερχόμενο πλοίο το 2011:

http://www.ipernity.com/doc/evangrek63/48439022/

Φωτογράφος: Evangrek63

----------

